# Опыт после проведенной чрезкожной нуклеопластики на диске L5/S1 (5мм)



## Cергей (17 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте. Хочу поделиться своим опытом после проведенной чрезкожной нуклеопластики на диске L5/S1 (5мм.) в клинике СПб Пирогова. До операции в период обострения прошел противовоспалительный курс на днев.стационаре в поликлинике: 7 капельниц - 7 уколов и 10 физ.процедур. Помогло, хотя конечно при положении долго сидя возникали болев.дискомфорт в пояснице с отдачей в ногу. Я мог позволить себе совершать легкие пробежки на стадионе, приседания с прямой спиной, висеть и подтягиваться на турнике, но не мог подойти к элемент. упражнениям по укреплению спины, начинался миотонический синдром по правой стороне пояснице и если продолжал делать, то начинала болеть нога.
Поэтому искал способ избавиться от этого и вот нашел. На консультации после осмотра (мог спокойно без болей наклониться) и просмотра МРТ 2-а нейрохирурга посоветовали сделать чрескожную нуклеопластику - вам это очень подходит - рекомендуем. Через 4 месяца (чувствовал себя удовлетворительно) собрал деньги 65 тыс.руб (c новогодней скидкой) и пошел на операцию.
Очень жалею о своей совершенной ошибке: после операции почувствовал себя значительно хуже - хирург сказал, что появление и усиление боли это нормально - все пройдет, cоблюдайте рекомендации.
На 1 день с трудом встал (сильно болела поясница) - поехал на работу, не связанную с физ.трудом. Пил назначенные лекарства - НВП. На 2 и 3 день состояние усугубилось - боль в пояснице с отдачей в ногу.
На 4 день пошел к неврологу в поликлинику- врач назначил противовоспалит. курс лекарств и сказала "Ну и зачем ты к ним пошел! Лучше бы сделал подводное вытяжение позвоночника . Даже такая расхваленная операция несет в себе травматизм - прокол диска. После нее надо брать больничный и проводить курс реабилитации-лечения чтобы не было осложнений, что я и получил в полной мере.
Вообще-то о побочных явлениях на сайте клиники Пирогова указывается - но я не ожидал, чтоб так! Тем более сама консультация - теперь так считаю не правильна, должны были указать о последствиях и их решении, и вообще не назначенные к операции грыжи некоммерческий нейрохирург будет отговаривать.
Вот такой сделал себе новогодний подарок! Ни денег - ни здоровья! Будьте осторожны - не навредите себе, а коммерсантам врачам на вас глубоко наплевать!
Сергей, 37 лет.


----------



## splatt (19 Дек 2011)

Да покалечили тебя братан. Хорошо ещё в коляску не сел. Можно знаешь что попробовать : ВРВП (Вертикальное Радоновое Вытяжение позвоночника) Вроде помогает...


----------



## gudkov (19 Дек 2011)

splatt написал(а):


> : ВРВП (Вертикальное Радоновое Вытяжение позвоночника)



Чего?)))


----------



## Галюня (20 Дек 2011)

splatt написал(а):


> Да покалечили тебя братан. Хорошо ещё в коляску не сел. Можно знаешь что попробовать : ВРВП (Вертикальное Радоновое Вытяжение позвоночника) Вроде помогает...


Простите, пожалуйста, а может быть Вы сами сначала попробуете, а потом нам отпишитесь?


----------



## splatt (20 Дек 2011)

Попробовал, неплохо вроде бы. После 7 раза отпускает ногу


----------

